# who is going to delaware



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

what field will be hot. I will be at dog training grounds for opening day.


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

That area will be the most hunted area for sure but I have allways had better luck up at the feilds by the Dam.Less people and more birds.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

ok thanks for info.


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

Me and possibly one other guy will be hunting pheasant at delaware on friday.I am hoping to get a couple more guys to go so we can cover more area and kick up more birds.IF you would like to hunt with us please let me know,or if you are already going and might have room for one or two more people please let me know.FYI,I don't know any good spots and will just be winging it,so no guarantees on getting your limit.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Opening Day, Thanksgiving on public lands= tons of people..... good luck guys....


----------

